# Fish I.D



## SpeckMaster (Jul 19, 2012)

Caught this today. No idea what it is


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

warmouth maybe? There is a lot of fresh water in the bay right now. Watched an osprey grab and drop a 3' Gar between bayou grande and chico this weekend.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Red eared sun fish...alot of em in BW bay and Esc bay.
Darker then this pic so not 100% Does look dark like a google eye like prior post.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

fishboy said:


> warmouth maybe? There is a lot of fresh water in the bay right now. Watched an osprey grab and drop a 3' Gar between bayou grande and chico this weekend.


Looks like a warmouth to me.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Jason said:


> Red eared sun fish...alot of em in BW bay and Esc bay.
> Darker then this pic so not 100% Does look dark like a google eye like prior post.
> View attachment 271145


Shellcracker?


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Well???? What does it taste like?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

100% warmouth.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Stumpknocker, warmouth, whatever you want to call them. It has a big mouth like a bass, but the body more like a shellcracker. Good eating, but not as good as a bluegill.
http://myfwc.com/media/215798/Fish_Warmouth.jpeg


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> 100% warmouth.


+1

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## SpeckMaster (Jul 19, 2012)

Why the blue spots


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I've noticed the blue flecks in spring and early summer and would guess its a spawning thing. Most of the year they are dark

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

You can tell by the longer body that it's a war mouth. There arrangement of color I have found varies from the body of water they come from. 

Also I don't refer to warmouth as stumpknockers. They are a different species of bream. Stumpknockers usually have a purple tint to them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

Warmouth I caught some just the other day on Blackwater


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Warmouth = 100 % attitude

If they grew like bass they would sure bend ya pole!


----------

